# Phragmipedium Rachel (Magdalene Rose 'Mother' 4N x Waunakee Sunset)



## Erythrone (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang! that's dark!


----------



## Silvan (Jan 21, 2012)

pretty intense!


----------



## Clark (Jan 21, 2012)

Great shade of red.


----------



## Ruth (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorgeous color!


----------



## Jorch (Jan 22, 2012)

Such gorgeous color!! :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2012)

Great color!!! Did you get one of the first plants? The cross has only been registered in feb. 2011!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Jan 22, 2012)

Great color!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow! lovely.


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2012)

this is really dark. 
Like it and need one


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful dark color!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 22, 2012)

Fantastic color!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 22, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Great color!!! Did you get one of the first plants? The cross has only been registered in feb. 2011!!! Jean



Yes. It is a Chuck Acker's breeding. I bought one seedling from Clouds Orchids 2010. And I registered the cross after the first bloom. I don't know if other seedlings had bloomed yet.

The color is just stunning, but unfortunatly the shape is not very good.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 22, 2012)

the color is amazing


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Yes. It is a Chuck Acker's breeding. I bought one seedling from Clouds Orchids 2010. And I registered the cross after the first bloom. I don't know if other seedlings had bloomed yet.
> 
> The color is just stunning, but unfortunatly the shape is not very good.



I'll bet the shape improves with the next blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice color. the fischeri influence makes it interesting, Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## koshki (Jan 27, 2012)

Like raspberry sherbert...yummmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice and different colouration.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Jan 31, 2012)

Most "red" phrags don't look truly red to me, but this one does. I love this color. Erythrone, if you're really unhappy with its shape, I would be most happy to take it off your hands!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2012)

Orchidzrule said:


> Most "red" phrags don't look truly red to me,



Hmmm, since this is more a magenta it may be a color-blind issue. Can you see the blue dots I've posted below?










:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2012)

Aren't you funny, Eric!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Feb 1, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, since this is more a magenta it may be a color-blind issue. Can you see the blue dots I've posted below?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SlipperFan said:


> Aren't you funny, Eric!



At first it was difficult, but with sufficient magnification, there are hundreds of them! So, yes! :rollhappy:

Dot, wouldn't this forum be dull without him?

All kidding aside, I do wonder if some of us perceive color differently. I often think things that some people call red have a definite hint of yellow to them, (in other words, they look reddish-orange) rather than being true red. I never know if it's because those people are definitely seeing pure red or whether they are using "red" for a broader range of colors than what I use the word for.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Orchidzrule said:


> ...
> Dot, wouldn't this forum be dull without him?


Definitely!



Orchidzrule said:


> All kidding aside, I do wonder if some of us perceive color differently. I often think things that some people call red have a definite hint of yellow to them, (in other words, they look reddish-orange) rather than being true red. I never know if it's because those people are definitely seeing pure red or whether they are using "red" for a broader range of colors than what I use the word for.


Centuries ago, when I took a class in pigment color theory, we had a project where we had to create 100 color swatches using 2 primaries and one secondary plus black and white. One of the things I learned from that exercise was how many subtle difference there can be between two similar colors and how similar two different colors can be. 

Add to that the the variability of monitors and also how our eyes perceive color, and it's not wonder there is a difference of opinion about any color, much less red.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2012)

personally, i know one of my eyes sees things redder than the other; this gives me better depth perception than other people.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> personally, i know one of my eyes sees things redder than the other; this gives me better depth perception than other people.



Interesting. I know that one of my eyes sees color a little cooler, and the other eye sees color a little warmer. So I suppose together they should be fairly accurate.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2012)




----------

